# Naperville IL. Backup Needed



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

First Year plowing for me. Have a few Accounts and only one truck. looking for someone that I can kind of "Team up with" if some thing should happen to either of us. You know watch each others back. Please Email me at [email protected] Thank you.


----------

